# Bildhöhe = 100% der Seitenhöhe?



## daDom (24. Oktober 2003)

Wie kann ich ein Bild auf 100% der Seitenhöhe skalieren?
Mit height=100% geht es nicht.

Ich hab irgendetwas im Kopf, aber es ist noch nicht komplett.
Kann ich das mit java machen?

So in der art:
*this.height* 
oder so?


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Java ist da irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, weil ein wenig überdimenioniert. Du meinst sicherlich Javascript. Damit kannst du via screen.availHeight die zur Verfügung stehende Höhe auslesen, diese einer Variablen zuweisen und das dann wiederum dem Bild zuweisen.

Wenn ich frage darf. Wofür brauch man den sowas ? Verzerrt das nicht furchtbar ?


----------



## daDom (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich brauch das hier für...

http://www.masternik.de/hp_test/test

Jetzt dazu, warum:

Ich hab IE6 und hab unten die Shortcutleiste bei Wndows immer auf 2 Zeilen.
(Da, wo du siehst, was für Programme/Fenster momentan geöffnet sind)
D.h. ich sehe die geöffneten Fenster ganz unten in der Zeile und die Shortcuts darüber.(siehe Anhang)
Wenn aber jemand daher kommt, der nur eine Zeile hat oder eine höhere Auflösung hat, sieht er Unter dem Inhalt meiner Hoempage nur weiss.

Ich möchte aber, das egal bei welcher Auflösung die ganze Browser-höhe genutzt wird.

Kann ich das nicht so machen? :
Bild in irgendeinen Zwischenraum einfügen und (nur wie) automatisch verzerren, damit alles ausgefüllt wird?
?


----------



## daDom (24. Oktober 2003)

hab den anhang vergessen:


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Das lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch einfacher lösen. Du hast ein Tabellenlayout oder ?
Dann musst du in dem Sinne nur eine <tr> definieren, die nur Grafikinhalt hat, der vertikal gestreckt werden kann. Bei deinem Layout könnte das z.B. in dem markierten Bereich im Anhang der Fall sein.

Dann gibst du der <table> noch die Höhe 100% und das sollte sich automatisch ziehen.


----------



## daDom (24. Oktober 2003)

Yo, ist nen Tabellenlayout...

Aber wenn ich da nen <tr></tr> einfüge, verzerrst sich das ganze nach links...

Wie meinst du das, das es nur Grafik-Inhalt hat?


----------



## daDom (24. Oktober 2003)

Cool, ne hat schon geklappt.

Ich musste die td-height, wo das bild drin ist auf 100% setzen...

Danke.

Aber sag mal, wie findest du die Page?


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Naja Seiten sind ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Aber eine Seite, die mich auslacht, weil ich Opera benutze
und mir auf Englisch ans Herz legt, ich solle mir einen
neueren Browser zulegen, kann ich nur schlecht finden


----------



## GoLLuM (24. Oktober 2003)

ich find die seite eigentlich recht nett..... nur der linke abschluss des menus sieht meiner meinung nach komisch aus.

achja, falls du es schon online geändert hast kann ich dir sagen, das die tabelle sich bei mir(1280 * 1024) immer ncoh nicht ganz über die seite erstreckt.


----------

